

Why marijuana shops are forced to run like lemonade stands - ngoel36
http://www.vox.com/2014/5/10/5699376/why-marijuana-shops-are-forced-to-run-like-lemonade-stands

======
EduardoBautista
This is why just doing this at the state level is not enough. This story by
NPR is really good:

[http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2013/05/07/182010027/episode-...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2013/05/07/182010027/episode-456-marijuana-
arbitrage)

